# Not a joke but it'll make you laugh...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

...if not reminisce...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 0G/b3ta-21

read the reviews. :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

35? You started a bit late in life didn't you Rich? :lol: :wink:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

the good old days . :lol: fwap :lol: fwap :lol: fwap :lol:


----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The same reviewer is at it again... :lol:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... RG/b3ta-21


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How long before it gets pulled?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> How long before it gets pulled?


think he was pulling allready john :lol:


----------

